# My "First Layout"



## yurbuddychris (Feb 25, 2011)

I call it my "first layout" because it's not really my first EVER, but it is my first in about 16 years. And I was 8 last time, so this times a bit different. Also, this isn't much of a layout. It's really just a test to see what I can do, AND a test to see which diesels still work. Turns out I sorta remember what I'm doing. The bad news is, only ONE of my engines still works hwell:

Obviously this layout is painfully simple, but what do ya think?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a good start. I think you need some spurs and a few turnouts to make it "interesting". I'd also change to two mainline loops so you can run multiple trains. Of course, that's when you get a second engine running!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

its a start. if you get rid of the pool table you will have some nice room


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Santa Fe ... corner pocket."


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh man, who are we going to shoot pool ? I love trains, but the pool table ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My pool table is going to share the room with the trains, but they're not going to interact.


----------



## yurbuddychris (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha, yeah. That was a very temporary track. I've already taken it apart. (Can't have the pool table out of commission for too long!) I should be moving shortly and will have enough space for a layout. I'll let yall know when that day comes so I can start on a more "permanent" location for my layout.


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck on the move. Pool tables are not the lightest thing to move.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A standard pool table is three pieces of slate. Installation involves leveling it, and then plastering between the joints to make a smooth level surface. I was somewhat surprised when mine was installed and they brought it in in pieces. After lifting one of the three pieces, I see why it's in pieces!


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Tell me about it. In college I helped a friend whose father sold and moved pool tables. The killer was a 5ft by 10ft billiard table with a two piece slate. The table was on the third floor. Two guys got it up. It took three of us to get it down. Never again. I use to be pretty good at the game. Still love it and need to get out and play.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just need to get down to the basement to play.


----------

